# Belkin f5d8055v2 installation



## xaav (Sep 7, 2011)

I've had considerable experience with linux and the command line, but I'm brand new to FreeBSD. Right now, I'm having trouble trying to figure out how to install the Belkin f5d8055v2 USB wireless adapter. I'm using the 9.0 BETA version of freebsd, because I saw that it had the driver for this included in it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2011)

That's a Ralink RT3070 chipset and maybe the driver is run(4).

The long version is the Handbook wireless chapter.
The short version is Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD.

Either way, see run(4) about firmware.


----------

